# téléphone à carte



## therealradish

Ciao a tutti,
qual è la traduzione di "téléphone à carte" nella seguente frase.

"Dix contre un qu'ils lui ont donné un téléphone à carte comme celui-là pour pouvoir le joindre plus discrètement".

Alcuni ricattatori hanno dato questo cellulare al ricattato per contattarlo. 
"Téléphone à carte" corrisponde a un telefono cellulare a ricarica?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Therealradish,
Non vedo altre possibilità ...


----------



## therealradish

Grazie, magari è una domanda sciocca ma in rete non ci sono quasi occorrenze con "téléphone à carte".


----------



## Freigeist

Con Google si trovano circa 15.500 occorrenze di "téléphone à carte" in siti francesi e in lingua francese. Invece se ne trovano molte di meno di "cellulare a ricarica" o "telefono/cellulare ricaricabile" (altre possibili alternative che mi sono venute in mente). Forse sarebbe più naturale spostare il "ricaricabile" sulla sim e non sul telefono...


----------



## One1

Freigeist said:


> Con Google si trovano circa 15.500 occorrenze di "téléphone à carte" in siti francesi e in lingua francese. Invece se ne trovano molte di meno di "cellulare a ricarica" o "telefono/cellulare ricaricabile" (altre possibili alternative che mi sono venute in mente). Forse sarebbe più naturale spostare il "ricaricabile" sulla sim e non sul telefono...



telefono a carta: http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/5395/motorola75001.jpg

si vede la carta?


----------



## Freigeist

Però sembra che "telefono a carta" si riferisca più a un telefono tipo fax invece che a un telefono cellulare che è la prima cosa che viene in mente nel caso di un rapimento (perché togliendo la scheda sim e la batteria non è rintracciabile e perché chiunque può averne uno senza troppi intoppi burocratici tipo contratti o documenti particolari). Come sempre, tutto dipende dal contesto specifico.


----------

